# Back-Up Lights... Let's See 'Em



## DozerMan (Apr 30, 2004)

If some of you guys could post some pics of your back-up or rear projection lights, I'd appreciate it. I want a set for my Silverado for plowing. I'd like to get a good brand that is bright and projects well. It needs to be mounted somewhere probably under the bumper or hitch. I'd also like to just wire them to a separate switch and not run off of my reverse lights.

I'm aware of the Back-Up Buddy, I'm just seeing what all is out there. It needs to be durable enough where it won't break if I go into a snow bank, so maybe a rubber housing around it? Also, I'm not sure if I would get more light out of LEDs or regular halogen lights? I know LEDs are brighter to look at, but do these style of LED lights put out more lumens and light up better than standard lights? Thanks for any input...


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Here is a link to mine. They are the MWL-01 LED works lights. Cheapest place that has them is this place below in the second link. I have them mounted up high because of the ebling on the back. Also the 2 on the bed rail are on a switch, and the 2 mounted inside the bed come on when the reverse lights come on.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=109569

http://www.laredotrailersupply.com/MWL-01-Heavy-Duty-LED-Work-Light-p/mwl-01.htm


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

here are the lights on my edge bar, i believe they are 2 55 watt bulbs


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=104882

I have pictures posted about 2/3rds of the way down the above link


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

same led work lights for 53.00 each
http://prostores1.megawebservers.co.../-strse-361/Maxxima-LED-Heavy-Duty/Detail.bok

only problem is they are like 400 lumens....sound offs are 1000 or 1400


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1154426#post1154426

sound off 1400 floods


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Backup lights. Homemade hitch light. These come on with the reverse lights.









Work Lights. These work off of a switch and a relay.









T.J.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Heres one of my threads... I just bought some lights today, gonna put them on tomorrow prob...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=110433


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

You can get a little more sophisticated and use a 2 position switch and have them activated by your backup lights or manually switch on. A 3 position switch would allow for not being used at all position.


----------



## DozerMan (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. I'm going to look at all the ones suggested.

Here are the lights I was considering: http://www.4wheelparts.com/Lighting...t_s=448&t_pt=101155&t_pl=102686&t_pn=RIG10411

I just these yesterday. They're small but suppose to be very bright. They might be spot though, and I want floods. http://www.visionxonly.com/Solstice-Solo-S1100-LED-Light.html


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

here is a link to mine. soundoff 1400 lumen on back rack and 500 lumens wired to 7 pin.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=113124


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is what I have they are two 55 watt lights on each side


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m556/mike13161/1011.jpg


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

Sorry about my boy he want to be in the light. http://static.photobucket.com/playe...ms/m556/mike13161/2010-11-03_18-51-50_336.mp4


----------



## Upper5percent (Dec 28, 2008)

This is with a Backup Buddy...http://www.back-upbuddy.com/plowsite.asp


----------



## coachglynn (Feb 21, 2003)

Piaa makes a nice kit. They give you all the wire, relay and switch. When installed they come on in reverse, when switched on, or always off depending which position you have the switch in. The kit is a little pricey but if you shop around you can do ok. Sorry I don't have a picture.


----------

